# It's starting to look like December 3-5 2007



## Greg (Dec 6, 2010)

This radar looks eerily like early December 2007 when the spine of the Green scored some nice multi-day upslope accumulations. This is what JimG. and I found at Killingotn that year:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2010)

It's about time we got some upsloping...dumping here in the western foothills of the Greens.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 6, 2010)

just finishing up a grueling 80+ hour work week, tomorrow is MY time!


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2010)

Winter Storm Warnings posted in far NNE. Not a lot of talk about it here. What's up people? This really is like early December 2007. Nobody saw that coming either. If I could pull it off, I'd be in NoVT at some point this week. Alas, ain't happening...


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2010)

Greg said:


> Winter Storm Warnings posted in far NNE. Not a lot of talk about it here. What's up people? This really is like early December 2007. Nobody saw that coming either. If I could pull it off, I'd be in NoVT at some point this week. Alas, ain't happening...


http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=578940#post578940


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2010)

billski said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=578940#post578940



Yay. A few posts/threads. :roll: The season is HERE!...


----------

